# A friend of a friend...



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

past away on May 15th 2010. He was on the freeway (5 and 134 I believe) swerving in and out of lanes. Unfortunately, his back end hit the front fender of another car causing him to loose control of his bike. As he slid across the freeway, he was run over by another oncoming car. He was only 27 and loved life, his family and friends more than anything. 

So please be careful and safe at all times.. Motorcycle accidents all the time, but this one hit close to home. 

Ride safe!


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Rip


----------

